# Wake RTA



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

I tested the Wake with one of thier commercial coils the other day and was pretty impressed. So I grabbed the RTA because it can be an RTA and the deck is removable and replaceable with thier commercial coils which I will test when I get some. 

Great packaging and well protected. The quality looks and seems great. I did my first build with a Quad Core Alien from Crafted Coils which I understand is thier most popular offering.

I think I did way too little wick tails because it leaked through the air holes in a big way and I guess I should have shut down the airflow first... will try more wicking next time but now that the tank is being used the leaking stopped.

The flavour is pretty damned good and there is airflow for days if you want it... I'm running the airflow half closed. 

I'm surprised there isn't more chatter on this tank..

More once I have played for a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Oh boy here we go again - hehe @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing your experiences here
Looking forward to hearing how you solve the leaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (28/12/17)

THe wicking looks abit little for a single coil on this RTA. @Rob Fisher, I didnt know you vape so low wattages

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (28/12/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher @Silver 

I have a friend who has this RTA and we swapped for a while.
The wake is a lovely RTA and I got fairly good flavour and cloud from it.

Definitely a decent buy.

Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

@Rob Fisher , i am no expert on this but just check whether those quad core aliens need more power.
@Rafique 's post made me think.
Am not sure but maybe the coils need a bit more than 28W?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/12/17)

Uncle Rob these tanks with the airflow from the bottom shine with the coils placed just above it. Try this tank with dual coils placed above each airflow and you might just be surprised. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i am no expert on this but just check whether those quad core aliens need more power.
> @Rafique 's post made me think.
> Am not sure but maybe the coils need a bit more than 28W?



Anymore and it would be too hot Hi Ho @Silver... but I will change the wicking (add more) and play with the power a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (28/12/17)

I have been running a pre-made single fused Clapton in the Merlin Mini for a few days and I'm surprised that the sweet spot is only 30w, I've mostly used dual setups in the past.. I assume the high on the mod is the ramp up so maybe the power level is fine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

I fought with the Wake Tank because it leaked badly but I guess I used far too little cotton... but I bought it to use the commercial coils... and now I remember why I hate commercial coils so much... the bloody cotton taste that takes a tank or two through to clear it... I don't smaak that one bit! At least the tank doesn't leak at all with the commercial coils... but I will persevere and hope that horrible cotton taste goes after one tank full through it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ozeran (11/1/18)

I got a Wake a week ago and it is awesome with fruity flavours. Haven't tried desserts on it yet. Running dual coil at 40W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

